# Prop guard for yak trolling motor.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

As sort of a concession to ageing, I decided to put a trolling motor on my Malibu Mini-X kayak. I chose the little 18# thrust Water Snake ASP because it only weighs 7# amd 18# of thrust ought to be plenty.
The tiny prop wouldn't survive many oyster bars or rocks without protection so I built a prop guard this morning. Out of PVC of course.
I split a 4X4' PVC fence post to give me 2 4X4" angles to work with. A few cuts and a little sanding and drilling 2 holes, one through the skeg of the motor and she was ready to bolt on.
Here is the finished product.








Steering is the next step followed by wiring and battery storage.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Pretty impressive engineering there!


----------

